What Are the Features of Apache Hadoop? - sheetalsharma
======
shreya_gupta
Features of Apache Spark: 1) Open Source 2) Not Bounded by Single Schema 3)
Economical 4) Data Locality 5) Fault Tolerant 6) Reliable for more detailed
study you can visit [http://data-flair.training/blogs/hadoop-features-design-
prin...](http://data-flair.training/blogs/hadoop-features-design-principles-
tutorial/)

